# Trust this Cervelo seller from ebay?



## chowmeiniac (Oct 17, 2005)

hey everyone. I was searching ebay and came up on a good deal for Cervelo's. The problem is I dont know if I should trust this store. Can someone tell me if this is legit or should I stay away?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2005-Cervel...817427324QQcategoryZ15738QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

they do have very good prices.


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Nope I wouldn't.

looks to me like hijacked account. Check the history and then look at the cheap excuse for not using the ask the seller option


petzi-baer


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*No way...*

petzi-baer is right. Look at the fact that the name is registered in the UK but they are shipping from Helena, MT. Never buy anything from ebay that you didn't have to bid on to purchase. Good luck in your search.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

I can't see how someone could produce a bike with those class of components including $400 wheels at that price.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*UK account and USA shipping*

I wouldn't trust it. I know some of you don't live near MT but I would love to go there and look at them directly. I only live in WA. That is a killer deal if it's true. Hopefully someone tries to buy one and replies to this forum and let's all know if the transaction goes smooth. Peace!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Cervelos taken off Ebay..SCAM*

I guess it was just a scam. I wish I could have got one of those Cervelos for dirt cheap. I guess I'll be paying for something new and at a LBS. Be careful with those scammers. Peace!


----------



## chowmeiniac (Oct 17, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> I guess it was just a scam. I wish I could have got one of those Cervelos for dirt cheap. I guess I'll be paying for something new and at a LBS. Be careful with those scammers. Peace!


yea i would have picked one up myself. how much do soloists go for? im actually in the market for one.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

chowmeiniac said:


> yea i would have picked one up myself. how much do soloists go for? im actually in the market for one.


USA prices at this link:

http://cervelo.com/prices/usa.html

I'm sure you can get one maybe at your LBS for good deal. End of the year sales. Goodluck.


----------



## chowmeiniac (Oct 17, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> USA prices at this link:
> 
> http://cervelo.com/prices/usa.html
> 
> I'm sure you can get one maybe at your LBS for good deal. End of the year sales. Goodluck.


thanks. im going to call around tomorrow to see if they have my size and hopefully a good deal. *fingers crossed*


----------



## petzi-baer (Sep 21, 2005)

Yep,

was a hijacked account ....


petzibaer


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Ebay scammer is back*

Is this the same person with different name? The layout looks exact. Check it out!!!

Here's the link:

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc.../ws/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=cervelo&category0=


----------

